# Louise Huebner - Seduction Through Witchcraft (1969)



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Most of the scary albums I listen to are, let’s be honest, all in fun. This one is a little different, and it is fascinating. Louise Huebner is the “official witch of Los Angeles” … a title given to her in 1968. A year later, she recorded sort of a “how-to” for budding witches, and this is it.

Louise does a nice job on this album, with the help of a little reverb and the music of Louis and Bebe Barron. The Barrons are noted for composing the first entirely electronic film score for the movie “Forbidden Planet”. In fact, there is some controversy as to whether the Barron’s wrote music for this album, or whether it was merely borrowed by Louise for this album. Many of the sounds I hear on this album sound a lot like sounds I hear on “Forbidden Planet”. The music is not out of place here at all.

Louise sets a very spooky tone as she describes how to cast spells for power, protection, energy, and love. Her voice is well-suited to the material. Her detailed instructions and matter-of-fact tone of voice lend tremendous credibility to the album – which makes it that much more mysterious and spooky. 

Louise Huebner - Seduction Through Witchcraft


----------

